# Loft size?



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

How big should a loft be to house about 15 roller pigeons? I would breed them in the loft and I'll also fly them. I was thinking about building a little porch with a wire floor on to the loft. What do you think?


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Nobody has only 15 rollers*

Supp Joe,

if ur breeding, you WILL have more than fifteen dude!!! and your setting ur self up for more space, more building... i would suggest, building a loft of some size where you can move birds about if needed, better to have more space than less... unless u know for sure ur gonna stay with fifteen, than a kit box is what you need... i have a plan for a one piece 4 x 6 20 bird kit box with 2 single breeding nest ( Big up SACCS QSDC ) how long have u been rolling?? if u plan on flying them, the tighter the coop the better theyll kit, so space for a kit, my opinion know more than 4ft in width.. whats a porch?? do you mean Aviary for them to flap there wings??? hardwire cloth only for floors, and i wouldnt leave that open, leave a few inches for a poop drop box, cover it so nothing digs from the bottom, dogs. rats. possums, hell who knws what mizzou has... dont trust anyhing around or near your rollers, out of all the piji's there the most vulnerable, slow and handicapped in the air to prey... Good luck dude!! hit me for anything... peace


----------



## flynbirdz (Sep 13, 2010)

Hemi, That kitbox is badass. Do you have schematics or plans for it. I need to build something identical in nature for my competition tipplers. Appreciate it and God Bless.

Peace,
Walt


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Yea.....I did mean to say aviary,not porch. I know I'll probably end up with more pigeons than just fifteen.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

You need 2 sq. ft. per bird as a general rule.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

As big as you can afford!


----------

